# Inlaying a ceramic a cerimac plaque using a router



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a ceramic plaque that I wish to attach to a wooden plaque. I would like to plough out a circle about 1/4 in deep so the plaque will sit tightly and be qluded in place. Any good suggestions appricated


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Take a look at this.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_inlay.html


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like a template routing project to me. If you can cut a circle of the appropriate diameter into a scrap of plywood or mdf, you can use either a "pattern bit" in a router or a straight bit with a "guide bushing."


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I can think of a couple ways to do it… Circle jig to get the outside diameter, then free hand to hog out the center portion. Or use a circle jig to cut a template out of some hardboard, then use the template and bushing to hog out the circle. If you don't have a circle jig, then free hand the template with a jig/scroll saw and sand/file smooth and to final size. Alternatively, use the ceramic plaque to use as a pattern to make the template… it will be larger than needed, so then use an appropriate sized bushing (larger) or pattern bit when making the circle with the template. It all depends on what you have on hand…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Brad an Jerry thanks for the sites and suggestions when finished I will post it


----------

